
Action Required: Stop the Internet Takeover Now - affiliator
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xu5p_nDcrg
======
djsumdog
I keep seeing this guy's video pop up and he's pretty much just a talking
head.

He's also wrong about a lot of things. He's confusing IP assignment and DNS
assignment. He also likes to bash the UN in this video while bashing the US
gov in others.

Most of his arguments here are pretty non sequitur. He's somehow drawing
parallels between the Snowden leaks and moving ICANN to international
governance, even though international governance was part of the original
charter from ICANN years before this.

There are better threads on HN that address this argument.

